# bergwerk union & bergwerk treffen...



## onkel_willi (14. September 2004)

hallo bergwerkler,

hab jetzt mal die freds ausgegraben die hier ende august (war in italien) abgelaufen sind...

gibts schon was neues mit der union? domain hab ich gesehen? wenn es am technischen hängt hilft der onkel gern (so zeugs ist mein job)...

bergwerk treffen fänd ich schon mal recht gut und wenn anthony das liest: glaub ne führung bei euch wär dann auch nicht schlecht!!   

die bilder auf der bergwerk site sind jedenfalls ganz nett!!!

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## Nomercy (15. September 2004)

Hallo onkel_willi!

 Bin nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden, aber soll es "Bergwerk Union" werden? 
 Das klingt so nach 40-Stunden-Woche und Gewerkschaftsbündnis ... .
 Da wir ja wie eine Famile sind: wie wäre es mit "Bergwerk-Bikes-Brothers"? 

 Gruß
 Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (15. September 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo onkel_willi!
> 
> Bin nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden, aber soll es "Bergwerk Union" werden?
> Das klingt so nach 40-Stunden-Woche und Gewerkschaftsbündnis ... .
> ...



hallo nomercy,

bergwerk union war natürlich nur ein beispiel aus mehreren bezeichnungen die ich gelesen hab...
wobei 40-stunden woche auf dem bergwerk nicht schlecht wäre 
ciao

onkel willi


----------



## muzipok (15. September 2004)

Hallo,

dann könnten wir sie Seite auch

www.bergwerk-kumpels.de

nennen.
Wäre dann konsequent.

Würde beim füllen, betreuen und aufbauen der Site auch helfen.

Alex


----------



## raffic (15. September 2004)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist die Seite für den Namen  Bergwerk-Union
schon freigeschalted. finde den Namen aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Lumix (15. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auch noch einen Namen

http://www.wir-sind-deutsche-und-gruenden-sofort-einen-Verein-ev.de

Ne im ernst, tolle Idee. 

Evt. kann man für jede Teilnehmer eine Subdomain einrichten, die derjenige dann selber erstellen und pflegen kann.


Erklärung:
http://www.ilo.de/ilo2000/home/schulung/glossar/glossar.php?keyw=Subdomain

......das könnte dann so aussehen.

http://lumix.bergwerk-kumpels.de

Peter



www


----------



## Fettkloß (15. September 2004)

> Evt. kann man für jede Teilnehmer eine Subdomain einrichten, die derjenige dann selber erstellen und pflegen kann.




also alle zusammen und dann doch wieder nicht   
ausserdem hab ich null plan von so computerzeug - ich bin froh wenn ich mit meinem fahrradcomputer zurecht komme !


----------



## wondermike (15. September 2004)

> also alle zusammen und dann doch wieder nicht


Das sehe ich genau wie Fettkloß. Webspace in dem man sich selber kreativ austoben kann gibt's ja genug. Bergwerk-Kumpels finde ich übrigens auch ganz nett. Also wie bereits gesagt, ich würde auch gern mitmachen, da wir ja offenbar genug technischne Sachverstand haben, könnte ich mich dann eher um die redaktionellen Belange kümmern. Wer hat die Domain www.bergwerk-union.de denn jetzt eigentlich registriert? Irgend jemand muss ja mal den Zeremonienmeister machen, der die ganze Sache ein bisschen voranbringt.


----------



## Nomercy (15. September 2004)

Also Bergwerk-Kumpels ist echt gut. Jedoch ein klein wenig kantig klingend.
  Mein darauf vorsichtig aufbauender Vorschlag wäre: "*www.bergwerk-buddies.de"*
  Bin zwar nicht so ein Fan von Anglizismen, aber Kumpels/Kameraden heißt doch im amerikanischen Sprachraum "Buddy".

 Ganz in Ordnung fände ich auch die Domain: "*www.bergwerk-biker.de"*
  (insbesondere die Nähe zu "*www.bergwerk-bikes.de"*) 


  Gruß
  Nomercy


----------



## Eisenfaust (15. September 2004)

Wer diese Domäne registriert hat, ist einfach zu ersehen, man benutze das für die UNIX Leute unter uns nicht unbekannte whois und stelle eine Anfrage. Und dann spuckt das Netz folgendes aus:

% Copyright (c)2004 by DENIC
% Version: 1.00.0
%
% Restricted rights.
%
%
% Except for agreed Internet operational purposes, no part of this
% information may be reproduced, stored in a retrieval system, or
% transmitted, in any form or by any means, electronic, mechanical,
% recording, or otherwise, without prior permission of the DENIC
% on behalf of itself and/or the copyright holders. Any use of this
% material to target advertising or similar activities are explicitly
% forbidden and will be prosecuted. The DENIC requests to be notified
% of any such activities or suspicions thereof.

domain:      bergwerk-union.de
domain-ace:  bergwerk-union.de
descr:       manuel seelig
descr:       fronenberg 16
descr:       D-55595 weinsheim
descr:       Germany
nsentry:     bergwerk-union.de IN A 81.169.145.71
nsentry:     www.bergwerk-union.de IN A 81.169.145.71
nsentry:     bergwerk-union.de IN MX 10 mailin.rzone.de
nsentry:     *.bergwerk-union.de IN MX 10 mailin.rzone.de
status:      connect
changed:     2004-08-25T15:21:34+0200
source:      DENIC


Es ist also alles hochoffiziell, die Domäne wurde am 25.08.2004 von dieser Person registriert und ist demnach nicht weiter verfügbar. 

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Endurance (15. September 2004)

Also hier mal eine Auflistung der schon gefallenen Namen:

bergwerk-union.de wech
berkwerk-biker.de frei
bergwerk-kumpels.de  frei
bergwerkler.de frei

Also davon hätte ich die Union und die Biker in die engere Wahl genommen. Also falls nicht manuel seelig ein Berkwerkler ist fällt union wech und es bleibt für mich Biker übrig. Appropo übrig:
Da ich meine 3 Domains bereits verbraucht habe - hat nicht jemand noch eine übrig und würde die dem Club spenden (wie auch immer der dann heißen mag)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (15. September 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier mal eine Auflistung der schon gefallenen Namen:
> 
> bergwerk-union.de wech
> berkwerk-biker.de frei
> ...



bergwerk-union.de ein bergwerkler hier aus dem forum registriert - stand im früheren bergwerg union (oder was auch immer  fred...

ansonsten kann ich ja auch mal schauen, was mein arbeitgeber zu domain sponsoring sagt 
grüsse
onkel_willi


----------



## daif (16. September 2004)

also ich finde Bergwerk-Union ganz witzig.....
das neutralste und vielleicht auch beste www.bergwerk-biker.de
also meine Stimme geht an
bergwerk-biker


----------



## uni922vega (16. September 2004)

Hi @ all

Bergwerk-Biker.de ist mein Favorit !

zum Thema Bergwerk treffen:

Ich habe Anthony die Organisation eines Bergwerk-Wochenendes im Pfälzer Wald mit geführter Biketour, Hüttenübernachtung, Grillen usw. anbeboten. Anthony findet es super. Allerdings macht es meiner Meinung nach erst ab Mai 2005 Sinn solch ein Treffen durchzuführen.
Parallel denke ich kann man sich ja über einen Samstag-Nachmittag vorab in den kommenden Wintermonaten in den Bergwerk-Hallen unterhalten ? 
Werde mich darum kümmern und Info hierzu geben.
Desweiteren habe ich angedacht zu diesem Event T-Shirt`s drucken zu lassen. (siehe Bilder).
Selbstverständlich mit dem aktuellen Logo und mit dem dann offiziellen Club-Namen. Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen !!!

Bis dann .....

Rocklandbiker


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. September 2004)

Sorry war bei meinem letzten Beitrag unter meinem Sohn (uni922vega) angemeldet !
Gruß
Rocklandbiker


----------



## Fettkloß (16. September 2004)

also nochmal zum mitschreiben - ich habe die domain bergwerk-union registrieren lassen . mir gefällt sie am besten ( übrigens vorschlag vom toni ).ich stelle sie zur verfügung . 

@ rocklandbiker - du wirst ja wohl ganz klar chef der fanartikelabteilung     (warum uni922vega ?)


----------



## Endurance (16. September 2004)

> also nochmal zum mitschreiben - ich habe die domain bergwerk-union registrieren lassen . mir gefällt sie am besten ( übrigens vorschlag vom toni ).ich stelle sie zur verfügung .



Sorry muß ich überlesen haben. Also unter dem Aspekt das die Domain hier schon zu verfügung steht stimme ich auch für Berkwerk-Union.

Würde auch gerne bei der Erstellung der Site mithelfen - Wer wird das ganze koordinieren - hatte sich da auch schon ein Freiwilliger gemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. September 2004)

Guten Morgen

ja Uni922vega resultiert aus der Tatsache das einer meiner Söhne (16j) mit einem UNIVEGA Bike im Dual-Slalom unterwegs ist und von dem Händler bzw. Univega supportet wird.
uuuuuuund letztes Wochenende in Oberndorf den ersten Platz belegt hat !
Musste ich jetzt loswerden


----------



## Fettkloß (16. September 2004)

@ uni922vega - herzlichen glückwunsch   weiter so !

@ endurance - ja carloz wollte sich mal drum kümern . ich denke aber das der der in der lage und willens ist mitzumachen und hilfe anbietet auf jeden fall das auch tun kann . am besten macht ihr computerfachleute das unter euch aus - wenn ihr was wegen der domain braucht dann sagts einfach


----------



## daif (16. September 2004)

an alle Engagierten
spitze, dass ihr euch so ins Zeug legt!  

@rocklandbiker
die Sache mit dem Treffen und Werksbesichtigung finde ich echt geil!!!
Ein T-shirt wäre echt super zu so ner Gelegenheit!
Danke

wie gesagt, Bergwerk-Union oder Berwerk-biker finde ich beides gleich gut!!


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> also nochmal zum mitschreiben - ich habe die domain bergwerk-union registrieren lassen . mir gefällt sie am besten ( übrigens vorschlag vom toni ).ich stelle sie zur verfügung .
> 
> @ rocklandbiker - du wirst ja wohl ganz klar chef der fanartikelabteilung     (warum uni922vega ?)




Fettkloß, da Du es ja explizit (wieso eigentlich?) nochmals erwähnt hast: Schau nochmals genauer in den 'Faden'.


----------



## Fettkloß (16. September 2004)

> Fettkloß, da Du es ja explizit (wieso eigentlich?) nochmals erwähnt hast: Schau nochmals genauer in den 'Faden'.




was ? ich habe es erwähnt weil es anscheinend nicht alle mitbekommen haben - und was fürn faden meinst du ????


----------



## chris84 (16. September 2004)

Wow!   
ich will unbedingt so ein T-shirt!    (ich hoffe das wird nicht so teuer wie die Bergwerk-Trikots... die kann ich mir nämlich nicht leisten!)
für mich könnt ihr also schonmal ein T-Shirt vorbestellen!  

Bei einem Treffen anfang 05 wär ich auch dabei, sofern es eine Fahrmöglichkeit gibt, mal sehen was sich bis dahin ergibt. (notfalls muss papis auto herhalten   )

Dann macht mal weiter so! ich bin echt erstaunt, dass das hier im BW-Forum so gut klappt. Ideen werd ich auf jeden Fall weiter einbringen, im website erstellen o.ä. bin ich aber nicht fit genug, da gibts hier ja bestimmt jemanden der das ratz fatz hinbekommt...

Mir fällt auf, dass wir in letzter Zeit immer besser ohne die offizielle Betreuung seitens Bergwerk auskommen... das Forum ist regelrecht "autark"
 
MFG
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (16. September 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all
> 
> Bergwerk-Biker.de ist mein Favorit !
> 
> ...


Also, ich nehme auch gerne eins (auch so wie auf den Abbildungen). Größe L. Preis?

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## carloz (16. September 2004)

nabend,

also ich hätte a) die Möglichkeit ne kostenlose domain zu regeln (das wäre dann bergwerkler.de gewesen) warte aber noch auf Nachricht vom Provider.

b) würde ich Hilfe anbieten was meine bescheidenen html,php,asp,JScript bzw. Grafikdesign Fähigkeiten anbetrifft (bevorzugt mit Photshop, bzw. ImageReady).

Ich bin leider kein Projektmanager, oder leader und will mir das auch nicht anmaßen - weiß also nicht, wie wir sowas koordinieren könnten...
Zuerst sollte man sich im Klaren sein was man mit dieser Seite sagen will.

Ich denke weniger ist hier bestimmt mehr !

Also ich werde mal etwas darüber brüten morgen und mal ein grobes design basteln. Da kann man dann viel besser drüber streiten , denk ich 

Aber wie gesagt: Ich denke wir sollten hier jetzt nicht in das "Isch Scheffe - du nix" - Schema verfallen - will sagen, dass man das einfach mal angehen sollte und dann sehn wir ja wer sich eignet um als Koordinator zu fungieren.

Okay ich muss ins Bett...2 Tage Dienstreise in Würzburg mit viiiel zu viel Alkohol 
Meld mich moin wieder !

greetZ und gute N8
CarloZ


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. September 2004)

Hi @ all

habe Heute über ne Stunde mit Anthony über Möglichkeiten und Ideen zu einem Forum Tag diskutiert. Werden das ganze wohl in 2 Steps realisieren. Zum einen ein Bergwerk-Tag in der Produktionsstätte Pforzheim, zum anderen einen 2 TAges Saison-Opening Event mit einem Vorschlag von mir in der Pfalz durchzu führen. Mit Biketour, Hüttenübernachtung, Testbikes, News 2005, Grillen, chillen, und Weizenbier;
Näheres (Termine usw) demnächst hier im Forum !
T-shirts werde ich dann anfertigen lassen.

Slogan: Ich war dabei, BERGWERK-Union Tag 2004 oder so. Habt Ihr Ideen

Rocklandbiker


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. September 2004)

Hi @ all

ich habe nicht die Absicht mich hier besonders rauszuhängen usw.
Hätte eigentlich mit Job, Familie usw. genug zu tun. 
Aber mir macht es einfach Spaß. Ist für mich auch Ausgleich
Es soll einfach kein falscher Eindruck entstehen.
Und außerdem ist BERGWERK meine Marke ob konifiziert oder nicht.

Rocklandbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (17. September 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all
> 
> ich habe nicht die Absicht mich hier besonders rauszuhängen usw.
> Hätte eigentlich mit Job, Familie usw. genug zu tun.
> ...


@Rocklandbiker

Freue mich sehr auf den/die Termine und möchte mich an dieser Stelle vor allem für Deine Bemühungen bedanken. Und wenn die Shirts und alles andere genauso genial werden, wie die Bergwerkaufkleber (einer prangt bei mir sogar auf dem Laptop), dann sehe ich der Zukunft mit Dir und Bergwerk gelassen entgegen.
 
Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## onkel_willi (17. September 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all
> 
> habe Heute über ne Stunde mit Anthony über Möglichkeiten und Ideen zu einem Forum Tag diskutiert. Werden das ganze wohl in 2 Steps realisieren. Zum einen ein Bergwerk-Tag in der Produktionsstätte Pforzheim, zum anderen einen 2 TAges Saison-Opening Event mit einem Vorschlag von mir in der Pfalz durchzu führen. Mit Biketour, Hüttenübernachtung, Testbikes, News 2005, Grillen, chillen, und Weizenbier;
> Näheres (Termine usw) demnächst hier im Forum !
> ...



hi,

prima!!


gruss vom bodensee

onkel willi


----------



## Endurance (17. September 2004)

Wenn's sich zeitlich irgendwie ausgeht bin ich bei so einem Bergwerk Tag auf jedenfall auch dabei - wär schon interessant werden mal die Gesichter hinter den Nicknames zu sehen...

Ach ja und so ein T-Shirt wird auf jeden Fall gekauft!

Ciao


----------



## muzipok (18. September 2004)

@rocklandbiker

Find ich sehr gut. Gibt es denn schon eine ungefähre Terminplanung?
Also Season Opening 2005 kann ich mir ja ja schon vorstellen. Aber der RUndgang bei Bergwerk selbst? Im Winter noch oder auch eher Frühjahr 2005?

Ich finde es sehr gut, das du das organisiert hast. T-Shirt nehm ich natürlich auch, und wenn du Hilfe beim organisieren oder T-Shirt drucken brauchst, meld dich einfach.

ZUm Thema Konifizierung hab ich eh ne eigene Meinung. Insofern find ich es nicht so schlimm das Bergwerk das etwas aussen vorläßt. Oder überraschen sie uns evtl 2005??   

@carloz

würd gerne meine bescheidenen HTML, PHP, ... etc Kenntnisse mit deinen verbünden, damit wir der Bergwerk Union leben einhauchen können 
Meine direkte email: [email protected]

@all
schöne touren am Wochenende!!

bye
Alex


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. September 2004)

@ all


Grobe Terminplanung zu unserem BERGWERK-Tag ist Ende Oktober / Anfang November 2004. Als Opening ist Ende April / Anfang Mai 2005 angedacht.

Bzgl. der T-Shirts versuche ich selbstverständlich anhand der Bestellmenge preislich was zu bewegen. Gehe aber von einem Preis pro Stück von  15,00 aus.
Bitte sendet Eure Adresse und Bestellmenge direkt per mail an mich. So kann ich bis zu unserem Termin vorab sehen wieviel wir brauchen. 
[email protected]

Ich gehe von schwarz als Farbe mit silbernen oder was auch edel aussieht von grauem Schriftzug und Logo aus.

Gruß
Rocklandbiker


----------



## Fettkloß (18. September 2004)

@ rocklandbiker - hast du verschiedene stoffqualitäten zur wahl .  hab nämlich
 auch schon t-shirts drucken lassen , aber die baumwollqualität war sehr mies  sind völlig ausgelabbert . 
schwarz/ grau finde ich gut  . könnte ich auch ein tshirt in rahmenfarbe bekommen


----------



## carloz (18. September 2004)

<fun>
Ey loide !
Das wärs doch ! In Rahmenfarbe !!!
Jeder hat ein eigenes T-Shirt pasend zum Rahmen 

Okay, dann kostet ein Shirt aber nicht mehr 15 sondern 150 uronen 

Was man nicht alles für Individualität macht *g*
</fun>

Aber die ID mit den Shirts ist echt super   

@muzipok: Ehm, okay  Ich hab noch nix sinnvolles zustande gebr8, werde mich aber hoit abend bei nem Bier mit nem Kollegen zum brainstorming hinsetzen ! Wünscht mir Erfolg


----------



## Lumix (18. September 2004)

....ihr Glücklichen  

Ich wohne leider 451mk von den heiligen Hallen entfernt!!!! Muß mich dann wohl auf das Frühjahr 2005 freuen.

@Rocklandbiker

...echt super, dass Du dich so ins Zeug legst, vielen Dank

Peter


----------



## wondermike (18. September 2004)

Das mit dem Berwerktag ist echt eine super Sache. Da bion ich auf jeden Fall dabei. EIn T-Shirt nehme ich auch. Es sollte auf jeden Fall eine gewisse Qualität ausstrahlen, schließlich haben wir doch einen Ruf zu verteidigen.  Wenn wir's in schwarz/weiß nehmen, passt's auf jeden Fall zu meinen Bike.  

Bei der Website würde ich auch gern mitmachen. Ich bin zwar nicht so der HTML-Oberchecker, aber ich kann ganz gut texten, redigieren und auch solche Sachen koordinieren. Zuerst sollten wir mal ein ungefähres Konzept machen, was auf die Website draufsoll. Da kann doch jeder einfach mal seine Ideen schreiben, die können wir dann besprechen und eine Struktur daraus entwickeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (18. September 2004)

@rocklandbiker: super, dass du dich so da reinhängst!   
ich bin begeistert!

gibts schon ne terminvorstellung für den Bergwerk Tag ende Oktober/anfang November? ich hoffe doch das wird an einem Wochenende sein, oder?

T-Shirts in Rahmenfarbe währen schon der absolute Hammer! aber ich denke das wird wohl etwas kompliziert...
Schwarz/Grau oder Schwarz mit weißem Aufdruck würde mir sehr gut gefallen, ich denk silberner Aufdruck wär net so mein ding...

MFG
Chris


----------



## kumpel01 (18. September 2004)

Hi zusammen!
Ich darf zwar noch nicht so lange ein Bergwerk (Mercury) mein Eigen nennen, aber weil ich die Bikes von denen richtig klasse finde hätte ich auch Interesse, mal die "heiligen Hallen" zu besichtigen, wenn ich darf  
Und ein Shirt würde ich natürlich auch nehmen!
Ciao, bis denn

Kumpel01


----------



## uni922vega (19. September 2004)

@ all

Selbstverständlich wird der Termin zum BERGWERK-Tag Sa oder So sein !!

Gruß
Rocklandbiker


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. September 2004)

Bei der Konzeption der Web-Seite sollte man sich sehr viel Zeit für die Konzeption nehmen! Da gibt bzw. gäbe es Fragestellungen nach Dynamik oder Statik, in welcher Form und welchem Grad und ob man die Seite zwecks Arbeitsersparnis in Zukunft bzw. einfacher Wartbarkeit nicht mit einem Inhaltekontrollsystem wie ZOPE aufsetzen will. PHP wäre auch emine erste Wahl, da die Größe sicher überschaubar bleibt. 
Die Erfahrung zeigt, daß die Codierung letztlich bei guter Planung und einem in sich schlüssigen Konzept nur noch Routine ist, vorausgesetzt man kann PHP und HTML programmieren. Eine Datenbank (vorzugsweise MySQL) würde vielleicht einiges erleichtern!

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. September 2004)

Hi @ all

Hier zwei Fotos von unserem möglichen Veranstaltungsort für unser BERGWERK-Event 2005.
Was meint Ihr ?
Das ganze líegt ca. 4 Km außerhalb meines Heimatortes, ist sehr gut verkehrstechnisch zu erreichen, hat ne riesige Feuerstelle außerhalb der Hütte und einen Kaminofen (bei Kälte/Regen) usw. innerhalb.
Parkplätze sind auf dem Gelände. Selbstverständlich besteht auch die Möglichkeit zum Campen.
Ihr seht es tut sich was !!!!!


----------



## uni922vega (26. September 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (26. September 2004)

das sieht doch schonmal klasse aus! 

Campen ist an sich auch ne klasse idee, nur wer passt nachts auf die Bikes auf? bzw. Tagsüber auf die Zelte, wenn wir in der Umgebung unterwegs sind?

gibts schon nen genauen Termin für den Bergwerk-Tag?

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (26. September 2004)

Öhm ? Jetzt sacht nich das is bei Kleinstein-/Großstein-/Walshausen ?!
Kommt mir so bekannt vor...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. September 2004)

Feuerstellen sehen wie Feuer fast immer gleich aus ... das kommt Dir nur so vor ...


----------



## Fettkloß (26. September 2004)

ich nehm mein bike mit in den schlafsack - wennse das zelt klaun isses mir scheizzegal


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. September 2004)

Die Bikes werden über Nacht in der Hütte (Keller) untergebracht.
Hey, und in der Pfalz klaut sowieso keiner irgendwas.
Dazu kommt das wir mitten im Gelände sind und es keinen Durchgangsverkehr gibt!
Wir werden auch zwei Kleintransporter zur Verfügung haben in dem wir Sachen verstauen können. usw........
Also keine Sorge ich denke fast an alles


----------



## Fettkloß (27. September 2004)

meine räder , speziell das mercury , haben noch nie in einem keller übernachtet !!!! schon garnicht mit fremden bikes - meinst du das geht wirklich gut ??? vielleicht hat es angst und kann nicht einschlafen   und wenn ich dann permanent dran denken muss kann ich auch nicht einschlafen   . 
ich weis nicht was eure bikes so gewöhnt sind - aber meine sind etwas verzogen


----------



## carloz (27. September 2004)

@Rockland: jetzt weiss ich immer noch nich, wo es isch   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## muzipok (27. September 2004)

@ www.bergwerk-union.de

also zu dem Thema scheint ja etwas Ruhe eingekehrt zu sein.
Darum möcht ich das mal wieder beleben, da ich nun auch Zeit dafür hab.
Was haltet ihr von der Idee die Seite als Wiki aufzuziehen? Zum Beispiel mit snipsnap.org ? Ist eine Open Source Wiki Software.

Für alle die nicht wissen was ein Wiki ist:
Wiki sind Webseiten, die von den Lesern direkt im Browser verändert werden können. Eignet sich sehr gut um News zu erstellen, portale aufzubauen, etc.

Wir könnten damit eine Website aufstellen mit hübschen Grafiken als Framework.
Und dann kann jeder Besucher einen eigenen Content Bereich pflegen oder aber auch im öffentlichen Bereich Änderungen vornehmen. So hätten wir das leidige Thema Webmaster nicht. Bisschen Anarchie schadet ja nicht 

Könnte mir folgendes als Hauptbereiche vorstellen:
- News (wenn sich mal was bei Bergwerk oder anderen wichtigen Themen tut)
- Galerie (siehe unseren hübschen Thread)
- Tipps & Tricks (Technisch, Reinigung, etc.)
- Links ( ganz wichtig )
- Profile ( der Bergwerkfahrer, User und Mitgestalter der Website)

Einen eigenen Forumsteil würd ich nicht einrichten. Lieber hier auf die Seite verlinken. 
Auch finde ich so etwas wie ein Gästebuch nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Was meint ihr dazu?

bye
Alex


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. September 2004)

Hallo.
Ich stehe der Wikimanie skeptisch gegenüber. Auch ein Wiki kennt Benutzer mit höheren und geringeren Privilegien und Streit entbrennt meist an der Frage, wer was und wieviel schreiben darf. Deshalb wäre mir persönlich eine Art Forum wie diesem hier lieber.

Allerdings habe ich grundsätzlich ein paar Gedanken anzufügen. Wie soll denn dieser Club strukturiert und organisiert sein? Sollte man sich nicht vorher Gedanken über die Anatomie einer solchen Einrichtung machen, bevor man schon Gedanken über das Aushängeschild verschwendet? 

Mir gehen im Moemnt folgende Fragen durch den Kopf. Was soll dieser Klub eigentlich machen, welchen Sinn hat er, wofür steht er? Erst wenn man diese Fragen präzise formulieren kann, wäre ein nächster Schritt die Überlegung nach der Plattform zur Präsentation der Anliegen. 
Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das sich zu viele Schnellschüsse nur um die Oberflächlichkeiten, sprich die Präsentation, drehen. Wenn ich das Bergwerklogo bunt vom Schirm prangen sehen möchte, klicke ich auf die BW Seite. Wenn ich mich mit anderen Bergwerk-Fahrern austauschen möchte, nutze ich dieses Forum. Dieses Forum hat zudem noch den Vorteil, daß ich schnell mal über den tellerrand schauen kann. Der "Klub" muß also etwas anderes, ergänzendes, besseres bieten und nicht in Konkurrenz zu dem Vorhandenen treten dürfen.

Dann ist eine ganz wichtige Frage zu klären: Wenn gesponsort wird (Speicher- und Rechenkapazitat kostet nun mal etwas Geld), in welchem Maße iwrd es erlaubt, welchen Einfluß wird der Sponsor haben, wie selbstständig bleibt der Klub?

Den Abend soll man bekanntlich nicht vor dem Tage loben, aber es ist legitim, solchen Gedanken Raum zu geben, um eine Totgeburt zu vermeiden.

Na, brennt es schon?


----------



## Endurance (27. September 2004)

@Eisenfaust:
Gebe Dir recht. Als erstes sollte man eine Listen mit allen Aufgaben die der Club erfüllen soll erstellen (evtl. gibt's die schon?).

Bevor wir hier aber massenweise Ideen posten und jeder den Übrblick verliert wäre ein "Sammler" nicht schlecht. Da sich hier des öfteren Carloz oder Rocklandbiker als "Drahtzieher" herauskristallisiert haben schlage ich vor das einer der Beiden die Aufgabe übernimmt. Ihr könnt aber auch die Ideen an meine Mailadresse schicken ich werde das dann selber verwalten (oder entsprechend an obige weiterleiten, wenn diese Einverstanden sind).

Sobald dann mal die erste Liste da ist sollte man diese hier veröffentlichen und zu Diskussion stellen. Aber dann irgendwann (8Wochen?) eine Entscheidung fällen ob und wie man weiterverfährt (wer ist für was verantworlich).

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (27. September 2004)

> Was soll dieser Klub eigentlich machen, welchen Sinn hat er, wofür steht er?



das alles ist ja ein "versuch" ! wir kennen uns alle wenig oder garnicht - also hab auch nicht so große erwartungen . ich finde es eigentlich schon gut wie weit wir hier sind - und wenn so ne seite bei rumkommt wäre das wohl ziemlich gut   
der klub soll spaß machen - das ist das wichtigste . er soll interessant sein für bergwerkfahrer . gelegentliche treffen (wie jetzt von rocky   angeleiert ) , infos über neues bergwerkzeug - einfach sowas lockeres erstmal - das ist doch schon vollkommen genug für den anfang . 

wenns dann mal professioneller wird is ja nix gegen zu sagen  aber jetzt gleich "präzise formulierungen " zu haben finde ich nicht notwendig - sogar hinderlich .

mit dem wikizeug kenn ich mich nicht aus - kann da jeder auf der seite rummachen wie er will ???? das fände ich nicht so gut - er sollte wenigstens ein bergwerk fahren und irgendwie registriert sein - oder ?


----------



## carloz (27. September 2004)

Also meiner Meinung nach sollte das einzig 'dynamische' an der page ein Forum, ein newsletter und eine news Funktion sein.

Alleine schon deshalb, weil das entwickeln der Seite mit allem drum und dran ziemlich viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt (je nachdem wie perfekt wir das aufziehen wollen/können)
Das Pflegen sollte sich also auf das Forum, den newsletter und das Einstellen von news beschränken.
Ein CMS (Content Management System) brauchen wir wohl hier nicht. Eine so große Informationsflut ist ja nicht zu befürchten, als das wir hier redaktionelle Mittel einbauen müssten 
Also ich denke 3 Scripts auf die page - ned viel Firlefanz. Gibbet bei php-resource.de. Lässt man das Copyright drinne zahlt man nix. Stört keinen (jedenfalls mich nich).

Was meinen die andern dazu ?! Bi nich zu altmodisch ? 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## muzipok (27. September 2004)

hm, ein CMS wäre wohl wirklich sehr viel.

zum Thema wiki:
Um Änderungen an einer Seite durchführen zu können, muß man typischerweise schon wo registriert sein.
Der Vorteil wäre einfach, das es keine einzelne Person gibt, die sich um die Aktualität der Seiten kümmern muß, sondern dass das etwas freier vonstatten geht.
Ist aber evtl etwas Overkill.
Weblogs benützen diese Technik übrigens sehr ausführlich. Und funktionieren tuts auch.

Zum Thema Forum bin ich etwas zwiegespalten. Finde eher das das hier diskutiert werden sollte. Dafür ist dieses Forum ja da.
Die bergwerk union seite könnte eher ein Nachschlagewerk sein in der Hinsicht.
Was eine dynamische Funktion wegnehmen würde 

bye
Alex


----------



## Fettkloß (27. September 2004)

@ muziok ,
also wenn wirs mal ganz streng sehen ist das hier ein herstellerforum - das ganze was wir hier besprechen ist eigentlich nicht im sinne des erfinders (behaupte ich mal so )  

ich glaube man muss keine angst um dieses forum haben . erstens wird es nicht aussterben und zweitens gibts bestimmt jede menge leute die wieterhin hier rumsurfen und mit der BW union nix zu tun haben wollen obwohl sie bw fahren . --- ein forum auf der neuen seite ? ich meine ja !schaden tuts doch bestimmt nicht .


----------



## muzipok (27. September 2004)

Die Frage bleibt halt, ob wir genügend finden, um ein eigenes Forum zu gestalten.
ICh denk mir halt für die meisten Themenbereiche findet sich hier ja was.
Gerade was Technikfragen und Howtos angeht, oder Touren, etc.
Das ist ja weniger auf der Herstellerforum beschränkt.

Dann bleibt nicht mehr so viel an Themen über für ein lokales Forum:
- Neuigkeiten in die News Abteilung (egal ob News neue technische Errungenschaften betreffen oder nur Updates zum Bergwerk-Unions Treffen)

- Profile ( auf Carloz Seite Members genannt)

- Gallerien

- Links

- ... ( weitere Vorschläge?)

Prinzipiell spricht nix dagegen ein eigenes Forum zu integrieren. Nur verliert sich dann ein wenig der zentrale Anlaufpunkt. 
die Bergwerk-bikes seite verlinkt ja auch auf die Seiten hier. Sowas würd ich halt dann einbauen. Oder alternativ mit dem Verwalter von dem Forum hier reden, das wir noch ein paar Sub-Kategorien bekommen.
Dann ist es halt nur noch eine Design frage


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. September 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Rockland: jetzt weiss ich immer noch nich, wo es isch
> 
> greetZ
> CarloZ



Der genaue Ort heißt "Hollertal" und liegt zwischen Clausen und Waldfischbach-Burgalben, Kreis Pirmasens !!!

Gruß Rocklandbiker

Rocky find ich nicht schlecht !


----------



## AnthonyXIV (29. September 2004)

Hi @ all, 

wie bereits angekündigt machen wir einen Bergwerk Tag Ende Oktober / Anfang November! Ich schlage mal pauschal den 30. oder 31 Oktober vor. (Der Termin kann gerne diskutiert werden).
Davor gehts leider nicht mehr... danach immer!

Danke an dieser Stelle an Rocklandbiker!! Ich finde das eine gute Sache wenn sich alle Bergwerkler im Frühjahr an einem idyllischen Platz treffen!   

Das Programm werde ich in Kürze vorbereiten und bekanntgeben!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

hi anthoni - ich hab noch nix vor an den wochenende , also gehts klar . natürlich mache ich mein erscheinen vom programm abhängig - also gestalte es bitte nicht zu trocken      

soll man was mitbringen ? also ich meine ausser ner top laune vielleicht noch nudelsalat oder frikadellen ?? mannn --- ich lehn mich heute wieder ganz schön weit aussm fenster !


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

nochma ich - schade das jetz nich das treffen ist - weil sonst hätt ich mal ne runde federweisser spendiert oder wahlweise roten rauscher     


pprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooosssssssssssssssssssttttttttttttttt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

und dazu spansau mit füllsel - ich dreh durch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! genial - das beste was es gibt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daif (29. September 2004)

muuuuuahahahahahaahaha

FETT FETT FETT!!!
Ich freu mich so auf den Bergwerktag!!
mann wird das geil! Hoffentlich bin ich nicht das einzige "Kind" (23jahre)  

@Fettkloß: Du A....... Jetzt hab ich Bock was zu zischen und ne fette gegrillte Sau zu mampfen


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

ja machs doch einfach - obwohl in deinem alter muss man noch auf die gegner aufpassen - das hab ich hinter mir


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. September 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> muuuuuahahahahahaahaha
> 
> FETT FETT FETT!!!
> Ich freu mich so auf den Bergwerktag!!
> ...



Hey ich setze 43 Jahre dagegen dann passt schon wieder !!!

Rocklandbiker


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

mensch rocky - du bist ja fast so alt wie ich , ich dachte schon ob ich mich liften lassen soll zum treffen


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

ne aber ich mag das --- wenn alt und jung zusammenhocken -- fand ich schon immer gut  - vorausgesetzt das die jüngeren respekt vorm alter haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (29. September 2004)

@Fettkloß: Also meiner einer hat höllischen Respekt vorm Alter  Man schreitet ja unaufhörlich drauf zu. Aber ich denke das Alter sollte bei uns kein Thema sein, oder ? Ist doch wurst woherst kommst, wie alt du bist und wieviel Kohlen du verdienst: Hauptsache man versteht sich, weiss sich zu amüsieren und zu kommunizieren. (nach n paar Bier eher kommisunieresn *hixx*) 
Aber mit BW ham wir ja prima Gesprächsstoff 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

@ carlozz - ja genau - das meine ich doch , aber höllisch sollte dein respekt nicht sein   sonder nur angemessen      na ja war nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

speziell @ rocky - möchtest du das ich mein bike zum treffen mitbringe ? wegen der farbe meine ich - du hast ja anscheinend keine zeit um hier vorbei zu kommen . oder isses nicht mehr aktuell ?


----------



## wondermike (29. September 2004)

Also, bei mir würde es am 30./31.10. prinzipiell auch passen. Ich würde es am Samstag machen, dann kann man abends noch ein Kaltgetränk (oder auch zwei) zu sich nehmen und am nächsten Morgen in Ruhe heimfahren.


----------



## Endurance (29. September 2004)

Plädiere auch für SAMSTAG den 30.10


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

kaltgetränk = ganz wichtig !!!!! wonder mike hat vollkommen recht , die kaltgetränke bitte nicht ausser acht lassen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aber ne andere frage - wo willst du übernachten herr wondermike ? in den fertigungshallen ? ich würde sagen wir lassen richtig die sau raus , mit anthoni dem platzhirsch aus der gegend. dann übernachten wir irgendwo - ein bergwerkler is da nicht so pienzig , und am nächsten tag gehts nach einem frühschoppen heimwärtz   hört sich doch zünftig an - oder ?


----------



## wondermike (29. September 2004)

Hm. Ich hatte schon an eine günstige Pension o.ä. gedacht. Um unter einer Brücke zu pennen ist es Ende Oktober ja schon ein bisschen zu kalt.   Außerdem bin ich ich aus dem Alter irgendwie raus. Vielleicht kann ja der Toni ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## onkel_willi (29. September 2004)

prima!! bin dabei - übernachtung lässt sich doch sicher wo organisieren...
gibt es sicher was für alle geschmäcker 

unterkunftsverzeichnis pforzheim 

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## muzipok (30. September 2004)

Sagt mal, geht bei der Link auf die Seite von Pforzheim?
Oder ist der Pforzheim Server jetzt schon überlastet weil sich soviele bergwerkler auf ihrer Seite umschauen?


----------



## muzipok (30. September 2004)

andererseits brauch ich dort eh nicht zu kuckn.
an dem Wochenende zieh ich um. Und leider nicht nach Pforzheim in die heiligen Hallen, sondern mit dem Hausstand.
Also leider kann ich nicht an dem Wochenende teilnehmen  
Hoffe es gibt dann das Treffen im Frühjahr.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (30. September 2004)

Pforzheim hacked *bibber* Jetzt dauert´s nimmer lang, dann geht auch saarlan.de nimmer *schlotter*  

Spässgen   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## uni922vega (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen aus dem Herzen der Pfalz

habe eben mit Anthony telefoniert und uns bzgl. der geplanten Treffen abgestimmt.
Bergwerk-Tag in Pforzheim wird das Wochenende 30/31.10 sein. Näheres wird noch bekannt gegeben!

Für unser Treffen im Frühjahr 2005 ist der Termin zum 16/17.04.2005 gesetzt und auch bzgl. Ort / Hütte / Grillplatz / Übernachtung usw. von  mir organisiert. Also jetzt schon in Euren Kalender eintragen.  
Selbstverständlich gibt es auch eine geführte Tour mitten durchs Rockland.

Alles weitere hier im Forum und auf unserem BERGWER-Tag in Pforzheim.

Rocklandbiker


----------



## Mineur (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
An wen wendet sich das BERGWERK-UNION-TREFFEN?
Wie/Wo kann man sich anmelden?

Mineur


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Oktober 2004)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> muuuuuahahahahahaahaha
> 
> FETT FETT FETT!!!
> Ich freu mich so auf den Bergwerktag!!
> mann wird das geil! Hoffentlich bin ich nicht das einzige "Kind" (23jahre)



Bist nicht das einzigste "Kind" (25 Jahre) - Voraussetzung ist allerdings das ich bis dahin endlich mein Bergwerk erhalten habe


----------



## chris84 (4. Oktober 2004)

das einzigste Kind biste sicherlich nicht, ich bin gerade erst 20 geworden und fahre schon seit 2 Jahren Bergwerk...

MFG
Chris


----------



## daif (4. Oktober 2004)

gut gut  

aber das sollte nicht heissen, dass ich mit den "reiferen Semestern" nix anfangen kann! Im Gegenteil, ich bin jetzt n paar mal bei so nem biketreff bei uns in Ulm mitgefahren und die sind meistens auch 30+ und ich finde die sind alle cool drauf. Meistens sind die eh gelassener drauf als so "extrem coole" kids  

ich freu mich echt auf den Bergwerktag und darauf euch mal zu sehen!  

@chris
ich hab mein Bergwerk seit ende juli und bin seither erst extrem wenig gefahren. Uni und Prüfungstress, Krankheit, diverse andere Pflichttermine, oft schlechtes Wetter in Ulm, und jetzt ne Angina(noch 7Tage Antibiotika)!!  
also bei mir steht das bike quasi mehr als deko rum....und das kotzt mich an! 
ausserdem bedeutet das gleichermaßen, das ich kaum trainiert hab und immernoch Streichholzbeine hab  

genug geheult,
bis 30./31. !!!!


----------



## günther69 (4. Oktober 2004)

@ all Bergwerker
Man ist doch nur so alt wie man/frau sich selbst fühlt .. oder so.
Das Alter ist doch relativ u sehen. Mein Dad ist 56, hat ne künstliche Hüfte und fährt mir (bin so um die 35) bzw. meinen Bikekumpels so ziemlich davon, naja wenigsten bergab sieht er uns nur von hinten !    

Das mit dem Treffen im Oktober wird meinerseits nicht ganz klappen, aber im Frühjahr werd ich versuchen den Familienurlaub so um den Termin vorzuplanen.

Apropo KM-Leistung:
Wieviel fährt ihr so jährlich ??
Ich hab' mein Gemini DT seit Januar und hab bis heute ca.1200km damit zurüchgelegt (wöchentliche Touren mit ca.35-45km 350-500hm durchschnittlich, das meiste natürlich im Gelände).


----------



## Lumix (5. Oktober 2004)

günther69 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo KM-Leistung:
> Wieviel fährt ihr so jährlich ??
> Ich hab' mein Gemini DT seit Januar und hab bis heute ca.1200km damit zurüchgelegt (wöchentliche Touren mit ca.35-45km 350-500hm durchschnittlich, das meiste natürlich im Gelände).



Hallo,

kommt natürlich immer auf das Wetter und die Bikekumpel an.

im Jahr 2003 bin ich ca. 4500km mit 90000hm gefahren und meine Bikekumpel (  leider weggezogen  ) sind Zeugen, ich möchte davon keinen Meter (weit wie hoch) vermissen.
Mehr hat die Zeit leider nicht zugelassen.

Peter


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich gehöre ja auch schon eher zu den "Gruftis", aber bei den Bergwerk-Fahrern wird das Durchschnittsalter sowieso relativ hoch sein. Jedenfalls finde ich es am Mountainbiken sehr schön, dass Leute aller Altersgruppen zusammenfinden und meistens auch prima miteinander auskommen.

Gefahren bin ich mit meinem Pfadfinder seit Juli bisher knapp 1000 km, insgesamt dieses Jahr ca. 3200 km dabei ca. 80.000 Höhenmeter. Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr 5000 schaffen, aber das wird wohl wieder nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin seit Anfang des Jahres bei ungefähr 4000km (und gleich kommen noch mindestens 50 dazu   )
Das Jahr davor dürften es so etwa 4000 gewesen sein, dieses Jahr will ich die 5000 auf jeden Fall haben! Dann steht auf meinem Tacho ne 10 vor der Tausend    (den Tacho hatte ich von anfang an am Bergwerk!)

MFG
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (5. Oktober 2004)

So, hier mal meine Maße:

a) Grufti
b) 4600km
c) 56.000hm
(b+c gemessen mit Polar S720i)

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## daif (5. Oktober 2004)

@mineur

uuups, du wurdest scheinbar übergangen, sorry,
ich weiss nicht genau was du meinst! Den Bergwerktag (Besichtigung der "heiligen" Hallen in Pforzheim) oder das geplante Bergwerk(forum) treffen im nächstens Jahr??

Ich denke mal beides ist an Fahrer und Fans von Bergwerk bikes gerichtet (korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege) und anmelden kann/muss man sich bis jetzt nicht!

du kannst evtl auch den "Rocklandbiker" fragen, der hat die Organisation in die Hand genommen

hoffe das hilft
grüße


----------



## Eisenfaust (6. Oktober 2004)

Mann, Mann, Ihr seid ja allesamt die Meterhelden, und das sogar in drei Dimensionen ...

Meine Kilometerleistung liegtr derzeit bei fast 3000 bescheidenen Kilometern, über die Höhenmeter wollen wir besser nicht sprechen, zum einen habe ich kein adäquates Altimeter, zum anderen läßt sich an, in und um Weinberge nicht sonderlich viel Höhe 'abschlachten'


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi @ all

bzgl. des BERGWERK-Tages in Pforzheim spreche ich heut nochmals mit Anthony. Sollte eine Anmeldung nötig sein gebe ich es hier bekannt.

Gruß
Rocklandbiker


----------



## Fettkloß (6. Oktober 2004)

@ rocky    hab am wochenende & montag mal ne kontrolle gemacht . die gegend um clausen is wirlich schön - hab in waldfischbach burgalben gepennt . zum Schwan hieß die lokalität . essen war mittalmaß . am johanniskreuz gabs übernachtung für 25  das ist billig - hab aber die zimmer nicht gesehen .
aber insgesamt gibts da ja sehr viele möglichkeiten zu übernachten - wer ins hotel will - und die bikes schließen die in der garage ein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (7. Oktober 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, Mann, Ihr seid ja allesamt die Meterhelden, und das sogar in drei Dimensionen ...
> 
> Meine Kilometerleistung liegtr derzeit bei fast 3000 bescheidenen Kilometern, über die Höhenmeter wollen wir besser nicht sprechen, zum einen habe ich kein adäquates Altimeter, zum anderen läßt sich an, in und um Weinberge nicht sonderlich viel Höhe 'abschlachten'


Hallo Eisenfaust,

meine Binär-Daten, in Worten, exklusiv für Dich!  

So:

a) Bisherige "Lebensleistung" : 0000000000101010 a
b) Bisherige Laufleistung 2004: 0001000111111000 km
c) Bisherige Steigleistung 2004: 1101101011000000 hm
(b+c gemessen mit Polar S720i)

Gruß
Nomercy

P.S.: 3000km (dezimal), sind doch eine gute Sache.


----------



## bikegott (7. Oktober 2004)

Tach zusammen!

Was ihr das so vorhabt is ja echt der hammer!  

bin auch begeisterter Bergwerker und kenne toni auch persönlich. aber von euch hat er mir nix erzählt.   
wir haben schon einige touren zusammen gemacht und eine saison doppel zusammen gespielt!!!??? das bedeutet, das der ganz kräftig den hintern voll kriegt wenn ich ihn morgen sehe, das er mir nix erzählt hat.  

also wenn ich zeit habe und der termin feststeht, würde ich gerne dazukommen. falls ich irgendwas organisieren soll (falls ich komme!) dann gebt bescheid. 

wohne direkt um die Ecke von den heiligen hallen. (20 km)

wer das werk von berg noch nicht gesehen hat, der darf sich freuen. is echt interessant und toni is auch n lustiger vogel.

also weiter so und bis bald mal an alle lustigen bergwerker

in diesem sinne 

bis ende oktober hoffentlich.

Ciao


----------



## chris84 (15. Oktober 2004)

Der Angedachte Termin 30/31. 10. rückt langsam näher und hier tut sich nix mehr   

@Rocklandbiker: wann gibts den genauen Termin, bzw. weitere Infos zu Anmeldung usw? Sind ja nur noch 2 Wochen bis dahin...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Oktober 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Angedachte Termin 30/31. 10. rückt langsam näher und hier tut sich nix mehr
> 
> @Rocklandbiker: wann gibts den genauen Termin, bzw. weitere Infos zu Anmeldung usw? Sind ja nur noch 2 Wochen bis dahin...
> 
> ...



... und ich hab noch immer nicht mein Bergwerk      

Nächste Woche soll mein Rahmen + die Gabel kommen, dann hab ich alles zusammen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,,

war in den letzten 2 Wochen beruflich viel unterwegs von daher hatte ich keinen Kopf um mich unserem Treffen verstärkt anzunehmen.
Werde morgen mit Anthony die Einzelheiten besprechen und ins Forum stellen.
Sicher ist es sinnvoll hier ne Besucherliste aufzunehmen.
Mehr Info`s morgen, versprochen !

Gruß an alle

Rocklandbiker


----------



## Fettkloß (17. Oktober 2004)

du siehst - die jungs werden ziemlich nervös wenn du solange weg bist  

ich bin zu 99,99 % als besucher in die liste aufzunehmen . schönes neues bildchen haste unter deinem namen     

grüße m.


----------



## wondermike (17. Oktober 2004)

@Fibbs
Darfst aber trotzdem kommen, auch wenn es noch nicht da ist.     

Bin definitiv auch dabei.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die Agenta zu unserem BERGWERK-Treffen am Samstag den 30.10 in Pforzheim:

09:00 - 10:00 Uhr Treffen und Small-Talk bei Kaffee und Kuchen
10:00 - 11:00 Uhr Produktionsbesichtigung
11:00 - 11:30 Uhr Vorstellung der zur Verfügung gestellten Testbikes
11:30 - 14:30 Uhr Gemeinsame Biketour und/oder Mittagessen in einem Gasthaus (je nach Interesse und Wetterlage)
15:00 Uhr bis .......Vorstellung und Planung zukünftiger Aktivitäten z.B. BERGWERK-Forum; BERGWERK-Union; Saison-Opening 2005 usw.

Anthony und die Bergwerk-Crew freuen sich auf Euch !!!

Gruß 
Rocklandbiker

PS: Anmeldung bitte mit Namen, Adresse und alias an folgende Adresse: [email protected]

Wichtig !!!! Da an den Testbikes keine Pedale vorhanden sind, bitte eigene  mitbringen !


----------



## daif (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi Rocklandbiker,

danke für die Info erstmal,
ich hab da allerdings n paar Fragen:
wie ist das mit der kleinen Biketour zu verstehen? Gehen nur die Leute die ein Testbike abbekommen auf tour? Wieviel Testbikes gibt es denn ca? 
Ich dachte bis jetzt immer das wird nur so ein Treffen ohne Tour. Sollte man jetzt nach Möglichkeit sein eigenes bike evtl auch mitbringen??????

Ich hätte nämlich evtl meine Mutter mitgenommen, die früher auch n bissl gebikt ist (Gardasee eher Asphalt und Schotter-Pässe, nicht so hartes Gelände) und auch Interesse hätte sich BW mal anzusehen!! (vielleicht steigt sie ja wieder ein) 
aber sie wird wohl kaum mit auf Tour gehen!!

wäre dankbar wenn du mir das mit der Tour usw n bissl verseutlichen könntest


grüße,
David


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Oktober 2004)

@ daif
ich denke mann/frau sollten die Veranstaltung flexibel und locker angehen.
Je nach Wetterlage ist es vorgesehen eine Tour zu unternehmen. Nichts großes 1 - 1 1/2 Stunden etwa.
Es würde sich von daher schon anbieten das eigene Bike mitzubringen.
Selbstverständlich werden auch die Testbikes mit auf Tour genommen und jeder der Interesse hat kann ja dann mal auch fahren. Ich werde vermutlich auch nicht mitfahren, und werde mir die Zeit irgendwie anders überbrücken. Wir werden sehn.

Bring Deine Mutter mit. Je nach dem sind wir ja im gleichen Alter (ich 43)
und Gesprächsstoff gibt es in unserem Sport zu hauf !!

Gruß
Rocklandbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (18. Oktober 2004)

danke für die schnelle Antwort,
ich versuch sie mal zu überzeugen;-) 

bis 30.10  dann hoffentlich, mail schick ich sobald ich das Auto sicher hab!

cu all


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Oktober 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all
> 
> Hier zwei Fotos von unserem möglichen Veranstaltungsort für unser BERGWERK-Event 2005.
> Was meint Ihr ?
> ...


findet das ganze in der Nähe von Clausen statt ....


			
				Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> hier die Agenta zu unserem BERGWERK-Treffen am Samstag den 30.10 in Pforzheim:
> 
> 09:00 - 10:00 Uhr Treffen und Small-Talk bei Kaffee und Kuchen
> 10:00 - 11:00 Uhr Produktionsbesichtigung
> ...



.... oder in Pforzheim!!!

hat sich schon etwas mit den T-Shirts ergeben???

Gruss


Fibbs (noch immer ohne Bergwerk-Bike)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Oktober 2004)

@ fibbs79

in Pforzheim wie geschrieben in Pforzheim!!!!!!

Ich werde zu diesem Event ein neues T-Shirt als Musterdruck mitbringen!


----------



## wondermike (18. Oktober 2004)

Super-Sache!!!    

Ich freu' mich schon total drauf, Euch alle persönlich kennen zu lernen und auch mal durch die Heiligen Hallen wandeln zu dürfen.  

Noch eine Frage: wer bleibt denn über Nacht da zwecks abendlichen Zusammensitzens und gemeinsamer Einnahme von Kaltgetränken? Hätte nicht so viel Lust, da alleine zu sitzen.


----------



## chris84 (18. Oktober 2004)

Also ich bin mit hoher Sicherheit auch dabei! bringe wahrscheinlich meinen Bruder mit, der mich dann auch fährt (somit wäre die Einnahme von Kaltgetränken möglich, ohne in den heiligen Hallen zu übernachten   )

Ich hoffe es sind genügend Testbikes da, ich will nämlich unbedingt bei ner Tour mitfahren, kann aber mein eigenes Bike nicht mitbringen... Also ordere schonmal ein Pfadfinder o.ä. in Größe L für mich @Rocklandbiker    

Außerdem an dieser Stelle schonmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Rocklandbiker für den Einsatz, eine solche Aktion in Gang zu bringen!      

@all: ich freu mich auch schon riesig auf den Tag und bin mal gespannt, welche gestalten    mich da erwarten werden...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Oktober 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Super-Sache!!!
> 
> Ich freu' mich schon total drauf, Euch alle persönlich kennen zu lernen und auch mal durch die Heiligen Hallen wandeln zu dürfen.
> 
> Noch eine Frage: wer bleibt denn über Nacht da zwecks abendlichen Zusammensitzens und gemeinsamer Einnahme von Kaltgetränken? Hätte nicht so viel Lust, da alleine zu sitzen.




Bitte mit Deinen Adressdaten unter [email protected] anmelden. Danke


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Oktober 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin mit hoher Sicherheit auch dabei! bringe wahrscheinlich meinen Bruder mit, der mich dann auch fährt (somit wäre die Einnahme von Kaltgetränken möglich, ohne in den heiligen Hallen zu übernachten   )
> 
> Ich hoffe es sind genügend Testbikes da, ich will nämlich unbedingt bei ner Tour mitfahren, kann aber mein eigenes Bike nicht mitbringen... Also ordere schonmal ein Pfadfinder o.ä. in Größe L für mich @Rocklandbiker
> 
> ...




Bitte mit Deinen Adressdaten unter [email protected] anmelden. Danke


----------



## wondermike (18. Oktober 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte mit Deinen Adressdaten unter [email protected] anmelden. Danke


Schon passiert.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (19. Oktober 2004)

hi @ all, 

für das Bergwerk Treffen stehen eine Menge Testbikes zur Verfügung. Es wäre natürlich das allerbesten, wenn das Wetter mitspielen würde, denn sonst muß unser "bikegott" lange an jedem Rad putzen bis es wieder glänzt.   

Es ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, wenn man auch eigene Bikes mitbringt... man will doch was haben worüber man diskutieren kann...


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclefan (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle,
bin seid heute stolzer Besitzer eines Bergwerks und bei dem Treffen dabei.
Werde mich sofort anmelden. Habe aber noch nicht geschnackelt wie das mit der Übernachtung sein soll   
Wie muss ich das regeln ??
Danke für die Beantwortung im vorraus   
1.mal in einem Chat, sorry wenn etwas falsch


----------



## daif (19. Oktober 2004)

das Treffen/der offizielle Teil des Treffens  ist nur am Samstag!! Siehe Agenda
aber ein paar Forumsmitglieder haben überlegt zu Übernachten um am Abend noch gemütlich beisammenzusitzen und etwas zu trinken!
das ist allerdings nicht offiziell geregelt und daher müsstest du dich selbst um ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit kümmern!!

alles klar?

Glückwunsch zum Bike   Was isses denn für eins?
Bis Samstag 30.10.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. Oktober 2004)

Cyclefan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> bin seid heute stolzer Besitzer eines Bergwerks und bei dem Treffen dabei.
> Werde mich sofort anmelden. Habe aber noch nicht geschnackelt wie das mit der Übernachtung sein soll
> Wie muss ich das regeln ??
> ...




Event. hilft Dir folgender Link weiter ?
http://www.pforzheim.de


----------



## Endurance (19. Oktober 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> hi @ all,
> Es ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, wenn man auch eigene Bikes mitbringt... man will doch was haben worüber man diskutieren kann...



BIKES - gleich Plural 

Ist auch ein Saus & Braus dabei - würde mich mal interessieren. Wenn ja "müßte" ich meine Frau    mitbringen - obwohl Sie mir als Radlenker nicht wirklich vertraut


----------



## onkel_willi (19. Oktober 2004)

hi,

na dann bin ich mal gespannt 

mal sehen, ob ich mit oder ohne bike nach pforzheim pilgere.

bis dann

onkel willi


----------



## chris84 (19. Oktober 2004)

gibts schon nen aktuellen Stand der Anmeldungen? wieviele sinds denn, würde mich mal brennend interessieren! so wie das hier aussieht ist die resonanz ja (verständlicherweise) recht groß!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen

stand heute 22:00 Uhr sind dabei:
onkel_willi
wonderbike
chris84
endurance
uni922vega
Mineur (aus Luxenburg)
und Rocklandbiker

Ich gebe nochmal Statusbericht Freitag bzw. Anfang und Mitte der nächsten Woche !


----------



## wondermike (19. Oktober 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> stand heute 22:00 Uhr sind dabei:
> onkel_willi
> ...


Ähem ähem. Wer ist das denn?


----------



## daif (20. Oktober 2004)

@rocki
joooo meine Bestätigung flattert morgen elektronisch bei dir rein  
sind doch erst so wenige...naja is ja noch n bissl hin..


----------



## Lumix (20. Oktober 2004)

@all

Wäre natürlich gern dabei!!!!!

Wenn also jemand aus dem dem Raum Bielefeld/Hannover an diesem Treffen teilnimmt, könnte man evt. zusammen auf die Reise zum heiligen Gral gehen!!!!

Bitte PM an mich.

Peter


----------



## Cyclefan (20. Oktober 2004)

@all
Ich fahre von Düsseldorf aus !!
Will sich jemand anschliessen ?
Abfahrt Samstagmorgen zwischen 6~7Uhr


----------



## Cyclefan (20. Oktober 2004)

@daif
Sorry hätte bald vergessen zu antworten.
Ein Gemini (gebraucht), jedoch neu gepulvert und speziell aufgebaut.
Müsste heute eintreffen, bringe es mit zum Treffen. Weiss nur nicht,
ob ich schon mit fahren soll (dreck und so)   
Dann will ich aber die Trails um Pfortzheim sehen. Sind die so gut
wie um Düsseldorf    
Auf jeden Fall schauen wir uns gemeinsam seine "Geburtsstätte" an.


----------



## carloz (20. Oktober 2004)

> Wenn also jemand aus dem dem Raum Bielefeld/Hannover...



Und ich d8 Bielefeld gibt es nicht   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bikegott (20. Oktober 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> hi @ all,
> 
> für das Bergwerk Treffen stehen eine Menge Testbikes zur Verfügung. Es wäre natürlich das allerbesten, wenn das Wetter mitspielen würde, denn sonst muß unser "bikegott" lange an jedem Rad putzen bis es wieder glänzt.
> 
> ...



Tach alle miteinander!

tja der toni is schon so einer!
für diesen kommentar "bikeputzen!!!" werde ich dir beim nächsten mal aufn court den arsch so versohlen das du winsenld freiwillig mein rad mit der zahnbürste putzen kommst! Und dann werde ich das ergebnis hier auch noch veröffentlichen von unsrem duell aufm court!

mal sehen wer dann noch weiterhin lacht.
der verlierer putz das bike (nur im string) des anderen! is das n angebot 
toni!?!?!
haste jetz immernoch so eine große klappe?
____________________________________

Tja, leider ist es mir vorrausichtlich nicht möglich beim treffen dabeizu sein.   aber beim nächsten versuche ich es bestimmt !

Grüße an alle und viel spaß euch beim Toneman in den heiligen hallen!

CIAO und trinkt ein für mich mit abends!


----------



## Lumix (20. Oktober 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich d8 Bielefeld gibt es nicht
> 
> greetZ
> CarloZ



....ja, geraucht haben sie auch!!   (na, wer kennt den passenden Film dazu???)

...und zu Fuß ist kürzer als über den Berg!!!  

ich stehe auf der Leitung, was meinst DU??


----------



## carloz (20. Oktober 2004)

naja mit life of brian hat´s nix zu tun 

Aber Hacker und Bielefeld...na ? Sagt dir das jetzt was ? 

guggstu hier:

http://fsinfo.cs.uni-sb.de/~abe/mirrors/bielefeld.html  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (20. Oktober 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> naja mit life of brian hat´s nix zu tun
> 
> Aber Hacker und Bielefeld...na ? Sagt dir das jetzt was ?
> 
> ...



...ohne Worte!!! Wie kommt man an solche Sachen? 

Aber eines steht für mich fest !!!   carloz for President!!!!! kennt sogar diesen Spruch, da bin echt beeindruckt!!!  

Peter


----------



## daif (20. Oktober 2004)

@carloz

häh????? ich habs nicht geschafft alles durchzulesen, bin sehr ungeduldig....

für mich steht aber fest das ALLE Bergwerker einen an der Klatsche haben!!!!!!!!

....moment ....das bedeutet ja ich auch     

Ich glaub der Samstag wird lustig


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo ??????

der Countdown läuft. 9 Tage und der Rest von Heute !!!! Wo bleiben die Anmeldungen ?

onkel_willi, wondermike, chris84, endurance, mineur, cyclefan, sind angemeldet !!!

Was geht bei

fettkloß, Fibbs79, bikegott, Nomercy, Eisenfaust, daif, Lumix, günther69, carloz, bluesky, muzipok, suse1 

Grüße aus dem Rockland


----------



## muzipok (21. Oktober 2004)

@rocklandbiker

sorry. kann leider nicht. an dem wochenende findet mein umzug statt. Würde mich ehrlich gesagt dann lieber beim radfahren befinden, als möbel zu schleppen, aber ich glaube meine freundin hätte da was dagegen.
so bleibt mir nur das season opening nächstes frühjahr!


----------



## bikegott (21. Oktober 2004)

@rocklandbiker: ich kann nicht !  

habe ich aber schon geschrieben! 

aber ich kenne das ja alles schon. außer euch und das wäre es mir wert gewesen. beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei!

der toni wird mich hoffentlich redlich vertreten!  

in diesem sinne 

Ciao
Michael


----------



## daif (21. Oktober 2004)

@rocklandbiker

mail abgeschickt, angemeldet

@die die nicht können
schade, im Frühjahr dann hoffentlich


----------



## Lumix (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann es noch nicht sagen, evt. komme ich mit Cyclefan nach Pforzheim; dass sind von mir aus nunmal 450km (eine Strecke)zu fahren, für einge Stunden ist das eben recht weit. Im Frühjahr will ich auf jeden Fall kommen.

Peter


----------



## Nomercy (21. Oktober 2004)

Kann leider aus vornehmlich dienstlichen Gründen nicht kommen, wünsche aber allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß bei unserem Treffen.

  Auch für mich gilt: möchte im Frühjahr unbedingt dabeisein.
 Günstig wäre, den Termin mindestens zwei Monate vorher planen zu können - ist bei mir notwendig, da meine Wochenden oft langfristig "verblockt" sind. 
  Erschwerend kommt auch der Anfahrtsweg von fast 600km hinzu, was bedeutet man muß eigentlich schon am Vorabend anreisen. 
 Evtl. ließe sich ja vor diesem Hintergrund der Startpunkt im Frühjahr auf 11:00 bis 12:00 Uhr legen, dann haben auch die extraterrestrischen Bergwerkler eine gute Möglichkeit ausgeruht und ohne etwas zu verpassen dabeizusein.

  Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Fettkloß (21. Oktober 2004)

@ rock - ich komme 99,999999999999999999999999999999     %ig   
wer ist suse1 ?

ich hab nur noch keine ahnung ob ich da nen hotelzimmer nehme oder wieder heim fahre oder unter der brücke penne - wird man sehn .

ob ich das mercury mitschleppe weis ich auch noch nicht - kommt drauf an welches auto mir zugeteilt wird   oder wäre es super wichtig für dich ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (21. Oktober 2004)

@ carloz - wenn du nicht kommst werden dir die bullen dein rad wegnehmen - hab ich grade so veranlasst


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle

Schade das einige nicht können. Vieleicht klappt es ja im Frühjahr 2005.

@Nomercy


Der Frühjahr-Event findet an zwei Tagen statt, SA 16.04 und SO. 17.04;
Das heißt ich habe das gesamte Wochenende das Gelände und die dazugehörige Hüttenunterkunft gemietet. Somit kann die Anreise auch Freitags Abends stattfinden.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Oktober 2004)

@ fettkloß

ne lass mal. 
Habe mich zu 99,99999999 % für komplett schwarz/matt mit silbernen Schriftzügen entschieden !

Bis dann und gute Anreise nach Pforzheim !


----------



## Fettkloß (21. Oktober 2004)

@ rock - wwwaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssss ???????????????
ne - glaub ich dir nicht - oder hast du ne gehirnwäsche bekommen ?????


----------



## Nomercy (21. Oktober 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle
> Schade das einige nicht können. Vieleicht klappt es ja im Frühjahr 2005.
> @Nomercy
> Der Frühjahr-Event findet an zwei Tagen statt, SA 16.04 und SO. 17.04;
> Das heißt ich habe das gesamte Wochenende das Gelände und die dazugehörige Hüttenunterkunft gemietet. Somit kann die Anreise auch Freitags Abends stattfinden.


@Rocklandbiker: Na klasse, ist gebongt!
(Irgendwie muß man sich ja mental über Wasser halten.)
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## raffic (21. Oktober 2004)

@Cyclefan
Ich würde mich evtl. auch gerne bei Deiner Fahrgemeinschaft beteiligen.
Komme aus Köln das dürfte doch kein problem sein.
Kann aber noch nicht ganz genau sagen ob es bei mir funktioniert. Hab zur Zeit soviel zu tun das ich nur hoffen kann das ich am Wochenende mal einen Tag frei machen kann. Meld mich aber nächste Woche nochmal bei Dir. 
Gruß
rafic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (21. Oktober 2004)

prima, kommen doch einige... hoffe bei den anderen klappt es dann im frühjahr!!!!

was ist mit brägel??? jemand was von ihm gehört? mal ne pm schreiben?

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## carloz (21. Oktober 2004)

@Kloß: Ehm, wie meinen ?    Was hast du denn mit meinen Kollegen am Hut ?   
Grad mal meine Ultrafeste Kette ums Rad zurren gehn 
Ich weiß noch nich, ob ich es schaffe, is ja auchn Stückerl von m ir aus.
Wenn Kollega mitheizt, dann komm ich, aber ohne bike   
Hab nurn kleien PrOLO und d bassd das ned so ganz noi. Hab au (noch) keinen Gepäckträger druff...
Ich möchte mich ungern verbindlich anmelden, weil ich´s echt nich weiß, aber ich versuch es oki ?
Bin eben grad erschd aus Schwäbisch-Hall zurück...bääh is das ne Gurkerei *soifZ*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Eisenfaust (21. Oktober 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ??????
> 
> der Countdown läuft. 9 Tage und der Rest von Heute !!!! Wo bleiben die Anmeldungen ?
> 
> ...



Nichts, zumindest im Moment. Zuviel Streß, allgemeine Unbeweglichkeit, zuviel Arbeit, Winterdepression - und kaum Kohle (entweder ein BERGWERK oder GELD, beides geht leider nicht ). Der Termin ist für mich leider etwas schlecht gewählt, aber ich denke, daß Ihr auch so viel Spaß haben werdet. Vielleicht ist ja einer der Photographen so frei und dokumentiert das Ereignis.

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## chris84 (21. Oktober 2004)

@carloz: 
Du kannst dich ruhig verbindlich anmelden   für eine Fahrgelegenheit sorgen wir schon, wenn ich runter komme kommst du auch   
Hat sich Mineur noch nicht bei dir gemeldet? er kommt aus Luxemburg und würde uns beide mitnehmen (er hat ein großes Auto)
Ich weiß noch nicht wie wir das genau anstellen, ob ich mit meinem Bruder oder Mineur fahre (du hast ja dann die freie Auswahl), entscheide ich anfang nächster Woche...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Oktober 2004)

Kann leider auch nicht, bin aber im Frühjahr auf jeden Fall dabei!!!
Ich wünsch Euch aber viel Spaß!!

Gruss

Fibbs


----------



## Cyclefan (22. Oktober 2004)

@raffic
Hoffe dass Düsseldorf + Köln in einem Auto klappt    
 Haben ja dann auch bessere Themen als Dom + Altstadt   

@lumix
Wann steht Deine Teilnahme fest ? Wenn wir zu 3. fahren,
werde ich einen Träger von Kumpel organisieren der auf der Kupplung
montiert im Windschatten ist. (Bergwerkfreundlich). Können dann alle 3
im Auto fahren  
Belastet die Kasse nicht so !!
Nur positive Antwort zulässig


----------



## wondermike (22. Oktober 2004)

Ach ja, ich kann auch noch jemanden aus der Rhein-Main Gegend mitnehmen. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Fettkloß (23. Oktober 2004)

@ rock - du meinst sicher season 2005  , nicht 2004


----------



## Fettkloß (23. Oktober 2004)

@ carloz -polo und saarland und gepäckträger sind alles keine ausreden !!!!!!!

der bergwerkvorstand erwartet dich am 30.10.04 punkt 9°°Uhr CET an verabredetem standort


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Oktober 2004)

hi Fettkloß,


Danke für den Hinweis.  

 
Richtig am 16/17.04.2005.

Gruß an alle und ein schönes Wochenende beim Biken wünscht

ROCKLANDBIKER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen,

hier die Wegbeschreibung zu BERGWERK nach Pforzheim !!!!  


Ab Autobahnausfahrt Pforzheim-Ost auf die B 10 (Eutinger Str.)wechseln.
Nach ca. 1,5 Km links abbiegen auf Kanzlerstrasse.
Nach 200m links abbiegen auf Mäurachsteige.
Nach 100m links auf die Klingenstrasse
Nach 1,7 Km rechts abbiegen auf Kirschenpfad
Nach 600m rechts abbiegen "Im Altgefäll"
Nach ca. 400m auf der rechten Seite "BERGWERK"
Kuckst Du !















einen schönen Sonntag wünscht    
Rocklandbiker


----------



## günther69 (25. Oktober 2004)

Sorry    kann leider nicht kommen. Habe am Samstag kein Auto, und mit dem Radl is a bisserl zu weit.
Trotzdem wünsche ich euch einen schönen sonnigen Herbsttag !!
Ich hoffe, das ich dann wenigstens im April dabei bin.


----------



## carloz (25. Oktober 2004)

Moinsn,

da muss ich mich ja auch mal äußern, jetzt wo der Termin fest steht.
Kann diesem aus dientlichen Gründen leider nich beiwohnen, da ich in der Woche wieder auf Reisen bin und da dann grad ma n paar Stunden zu Hause wär um dann wieder loszumachen. Sorry, aber desch ma a weng zu brutaahl  
Wünsch euch schon mal viel Spaß und testet was das Zeugs hält !
Muss mich dann damit begnügen erst next year teilnehmen zu können !
Hätt mich ja schon gern a ma unterhalten mit allen und vor allem mal bissi probefahrten durchgeführt   

greetZ ausm Saarland
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (26. Oktober 2004)

es sagen ja immer mehr ab, was isn da los?

aber umso besser, ich glaube so wies aussieht dürfte für jeden ein Test-Bike zu verfügung stehen, oder?   

@carloz: ich hoff du hast den 5. Dezember wenigstens schonmal rot angestrichen im Kalender, Kirkeler Nikolaustour! die darfste dir net entgehen lassen...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,  

hier die Namen die sich Stand "Heute" zu unserem Treffen angemeldet haben.

onkel_willi, wondermike, chris84, endurance, uni922vega, Rocklandbiker, Mineur, cyclefan, daif, fettkloß, Detlef und Nataly Bittner;

Mit Begleitpersonen ergibt dies in der Summe eine Besucherzahl von 18 Personen.  

Gruß
Rocklandbiker


----------



## wondermike (26. Oktober 2004)

Cool.  

Dann wird das ja eine runde Sache.


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. Oktober 2004)

18 ist aber keine Primzahl!


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Oktober 2004)

> Dann wird das ja eine runde Sache.



wie muss ich mir das vorstellen


----------



## AnthonyXIV (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi @ all, 

freut uns ja, daß sich so viele Leute angemeldet haben! Unser kleines Treffen ist natürlich stark wetterabhängig.
Wir haben bei uns das eine oder andere Testbike im Hause, für 20 Leute wid es aber nicht reichen. Es sollten also einige Bergwerk Teilnehmer ihr eigenes Bike mitbringen... falls nicht, dann wenigstens die eigenen Pedale, denn die haben wir nicht im Hause!
Bei schlechtem Wetter (als Alternative) werden wir, zusätzlich zum Programm bei uns, einen Ausflug ins nahe gelegene Bergwerk machen.

Hier der Link:

http://www.frischglueck.de



Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (27. Oktober 2004)

also anthoni - ich bin ein ausgesprochener schönwetterfahrer . sobald es nur nach einem tropfenregen duftet werde ich mich nicht aufs bike setzen . auch temperaturen von unter 16°C finde ich äusserst unngenehm . 


ich werde definitiv keine pedalen und erst recht kein bike mitbringen !!!! eine bergwerkbesichtigung muss von mir aus nicht stattfinden - jedoch wäre ich sehr dankbar für eine empfehlung eines guten einheimischen gasthauses . keine designerküche - sondern pforzheimer spezialitäten bitte !!!

sowas wie pforzheimer schmausebrett - oder pforzheimer schlachtplatte oder pforzheimer berwerkermenü - du versteht schon was ich meine !


----------



## onkel_willi (27. Oktober 2004)

hi,
also pedale hab ich schon mal im auto liegen. mein pfadfinder ist leider krank - vorderes laufrad hat ne macke und ist noch nicht fertig.

also wenn es kein so tolles wetter ist: fänd ich bergwerk, bergwerk und dann noch fettkloss'sens pforzheimer schlachtplatte. bin grad am frieren.

ciao

onkel willi

ps: muss dann jeder ein namenschild tragen?


----------



## chris84 (27. Oktober 2004)

@fettkloß: du machst deinem Namen alle Ehre! von wegen unter 16° fahre ich nicht mehr, was bistn du fürn Biker?   

18 sind ja schon ein paar...

Ein Ausflug ins Bergwerk ist natürlich auch net übel, aber ich bin Optimist und gehe mal von trockenem Wetter für Samstag aus (alles andere is wurschd, nur regnen sollte es nicht)

Pedale bring ich auf jeden Fall mit, obs mein Bike noch dranmontiert ist weiß ich noch nicht, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich...

also, man sieht sich am Samstag! 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## wondermike (27. Oktober 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> wie muss ich mir das vorstellen


Ganz einfach: alle die beim Biken kneifen wollen, werden richtig rund gemacht.  
      
Also mal ehrlich: von ein bisschen schlechtem Wetter lassen wir uns doch wohl nicht abschrecken!


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Oktober 2004)

> was bistn du fürn Biker?




also nochmal zum mitschreiben --- schönwetterfahrer . und ich sag dir nochwas , 16°C hab ich auch schon aus angeberei hingeschrieben . eigentlich fahre ich erst richtig gerne bei 25°C + X   . 



> Ganz einfach: alle die beim Biken kneifen wollen, werden richtig rund gemacht.


wenn "rundgemacht" abgefüllt bedeutet dann freue ich mich schon , du zahlst !


----------



## Cyclefan (28. Oktober 2004)

@fettkloß
Deinem LOGO nach zu urteilen müsstest Du aber aktiver sein. Kommst doch wohl nicht nur zum Essen   
@all
Wieso wollen immer weniger ihr BW mitbringen   
Ich will mir doch vielleicht ein paar Anregungen mit nach Hause nehmen  
Damit ihr was zum gucken habt bringe ich mein´s jedenfalls mit.
Falls ihr es bis dahin nicht aushaltet, könnt ihr schon mal einen Blick drauf werfen.
See you


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (28. Oktober 2004)

Also ich werde mein Pfadfinder (M) mitbringen! 
Evtl. noch ein Centurion oder Scott Strike (sorry mein 2tes Bergwerk ist wegen Platzproblemen veräußert worden  )


bis übermorgen


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Oktober 2004)

> Evtl. noch ein Centurion oder Scott Strike



ok - dann bring ich mein colnago und mein principia mit . vielleicht noch das fat chance ?


nee - also mal im ernst - warum bringt ihr eure bikes mit ? oder bringen nur die das bike mit die auch dann noch ne runde fahren ?


----------



## daif (28. Oktober 2004)

..ich denk nur die die auf jeden Fall ne Runde drehen wollen.


----------



## Endurance (28. Oktober 2004)

> nee - also mal im ernst - warum bringt ihr eure bikes mit ? oder bringen nur die das bike mit die auch dann noch ne runde fahren ?



klar zum fahren, ist ja ein Fahrrad und kein ... 
nur zum anschauen würde ich mein Rad nit mitbringen (mehrere Räder nur wenn ich nicht allein anreise)


----------



## Nomercy (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Grüße zum Bergwerktreffen in Pforzheim.

Habe mal ein "Bild von oben" mitgebracht.
10.10.2004 - 10:00 Uhr.
Sieht ja aus, als hielte jemand ...




... seine schützende Hand über Euch. 
Bin gespannt wie es war und hoffe auf viele Fotos.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## daif (30. Oktober 2004)

naja....
es ist erst gegen mittag schön geworden und da es am morgen geschüttet hatte wie nix gutes, ist man nicht fahren gegagen, was ich nicht schlimm fand ich....

war geil, Leute treffen, Forum und Bergwerk, Produktion anschauen und n paar bikes kurz testfahren!!

Ich Fand das Rohloff Mercury vom Anthony nur geil, auch wenn seine Rohloff überdurchschnittlich laute Geräusche gemacht hat....trotzdem geil  

Der Tag war saucool,
grüße an alle die dabei waren, und die die verhindert waren kommen hoffentlich im Frühjahr!!

grüsse, David


----------



## Mineur (30. Oktober 2004)

@ Rocklandbiker
Tolle Initiative mit dem Treffen heute (Dank auch an die Gastgeber) ... Termin im April unbedingt mit Petrus absprechen ...

Zum "Probedrücken" kam es leider nicht mehr. Mein LSD baut hinterbaumäßig progressiv Druck auf; ein "Springen" oder "Loch" ist nicht zu spüren.

Grüße
Mineur


----------



## onkel_willi (30. Oktober 2004)

ja, danke an rocklandbiker und das bergwerk-team für den netten tag und butterbrezeln!!

war wirklich mal spannend euch alle (und auch bergwerk direkt) mal in live zu sehen.

bin dann schon mal gespannt auf nächstes jahr.

grüsse

onkel willi


----------



## daif (31. Oktober 2004)

jupp, natürlich auch von meiner Seite ein großes Dankeschön an Rocklandbiker und Toni + Ralf von Bergwerk für das Engagement!!

Kanns gar nicht abwarten mal mit euch biken zu gehen!! (bei über 15Grad bzw 25Grad und Sonnenschein   )


----------



## Fettkloß (31. Oktober 2004)

hicks - ich bin auch wieder fast nüchtern    - danke an anthoni und natürlich aun meinen saufkumpanen rocky - ich schlage vor wir treffen uns jetzt immer in der stollenschänke   

übrigens ich hätte einen original bergwerkgürtel zu verkaufen - mindestgebot 499 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (31. Oktober 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens ich hätte einen original bergwerkgürtel zu verkaufen - mindestgebot 499 



in einer streng limitierten sonderedition!!!


----------



## Fettkloß (31. Oktober 2004)

> streng limitierten sonderedition!!!



ja genau den !!!! die kühe aus deren haut das leder gemacht wurde hat anthoni mit der hand gefangen - die prägung des bergwerklogos hat anthoni mit seinen zähnen sorgfältigst hineingebissen - von der metallschnalle will ich erst garnicht sprechen , es ist einfach unglaublich !!!!




wenn ich mirs so überlege - ich will nen glatten tausender - sonst geb ich den nicht her - basta !!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Anthony und ich haben heute mal die Köpfe zusammen gesteckt und uns zu unserem geplanten Wochenende im April 2005 ausgetauscht.
Noch sind wir in der Grobabstimmung. Sobald eine Roadmap steht gibts mehr Info´s !!!!  Versprochen.

Macht´s gut und bis dahin.......... 

*Rocklandbiker*


----------

